# Indiana Cubing Group



## LeviGarebear71 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey! For anyone who lives in indiana I would love to be in contact with you. I don't know many clubbers and would love to have someone to cube with even if it's just over Skype/Discord 

Feel free to message me to get in contact.


----------

